# Vortrag über Datenbank



## prashanna (25. Jan 2012)

Vortrag über relationale Datenbank
Hallo zusammen ich muss einen Vortrag über DB machen. Ich möchte gerne einen Vergleich mit der realen Welt machen. Daher habe ich da was überlegt, bin nicht ganz sicher. 
Ein Datenbanksystem besteht ja aus Datenbank (wo Daten gespeichert sind) und aus Datenbank Management System (Verwaltungstool wie MySQL oder SQL Server). 
Damit der Enduser mit der Datenbank zu kommunizieren gibt es ja die Informationssystem (Suchmaschine wie Google). 
Jetzt mein Vergleich zum realen Welt.
Datenbank  sind die Bücher, die in der Regalen in einer Bibliothek sind. Gehen wir davon aus, dass es mehrere tausend Bücher gibt. Um die Bücher richtig zu sortieren, zuordnen oder Bücher bestellen gibt es den Bibliothekar (DBMS).  Er macht das unabhängig (sortieren, ordnen) , vom Kunde, da er kein Einfluss hat. 
Der Kunde will ein Buch aus einem Thema, vllt auch ein bestimmtes Buch. Daher geht er zum Bibliothekar und fragt danach. Der Bibliothekar zeigt ihm den Weg. Der Kunde analysiert die Bücher, vergleicht welches wohl das entsprechende Buch ist etc.
Für den Kunde ist der Bibliothekar sowie die Bücher das Informationssystem. 
Bei relationale Datenbank gibt es ja Normalisierung sowie Beziehungen.
Da möchte ich gern es so erklären.
Eine Beziehung in der realen Welt sieht wie folgt aus: 
Herr Ahmet, der Dürum, Pizza sowie Döner für seine Kunden macht,  nimmt Chilli als Gewürz (aus dem gleichen Behälter). Da gibt es schon eine Beziehung. Auch wenn die Essen verschieden sind, bedienen sie das gleiche Gewürz. Würde da keine Beziehung geben, müsste Herr Ahmet für jede Döner, Dürum und für jede Pizza Chilli beschaffen, was sehr teuer wäre und viel Arbeit in Anspruch nehmen könnte. 
Für Normalisierung habe ich bis jetztr keine Idee, wenn jemand etwas hat, würe ich dankbar, wenn er mir mitteilen könnte.
Wie sieht es aus, kann man das nachvollziehen, oder werde ich da nur sch*** erzählen?

Gruss
prashanna


----------



## Evil-Devil (25. Jan 2012)

Wow, das nenne ich mal eine bildliche Darstellung. 

Wenn das danach keiner verstanden hat, dann ist Schicht im Schacht ^^


----------



## Final_Striker (25. Jan 2012)

> Vortrag über relationale Datenbank
> Hallo zusammen ich muss einen Vortrag über DB machen. Ich möchte gerne einen Vergleich mit der realen Welt machen. Daher habe ich da was überlegt, bin nicht ganz sicher.
> Ein Datenbanksystem besteht ja aus Datenbank (wo Daten gespeichert sind) und aus Datenbank Management System (Verwaltungstool wie MySQL oder SQL Server).
> Damit der Enduser mit der Datenbank zu kommunizieren gibt es ja die Informationssystem (Suchmaschine wie Google).
> ...



In deinem Beispiel würde der Kunde die Bücher vom Bibliothekar erhalten oder ihm neue, geänderte Bücher geben. Der Kunde geht nie direkt an die Daten ran.




> Bei relationale Datenbank gibt es ja Normalisierung sowie Beziehungen.
> Da möchte ich gern es so erklären.
> Eine Beziehung in der realen Welt sieht wie folgt aus:
> Herr Ahmet, der Dürum, Pizza sowie Döner für seine Kunden macht,  nimmt Chilli als Gewürz (aus dem gleichen Behälter). Da gibt es schon eine Beziehung. Auch wenn die Essen verschieden sind, bedienen sie das gleiche Gewürz. Würde da keine Beziehung geben, müsste Herr Ahmet für jede Döner, Dürum und für jede Pizza Chilli beschaffen, was sehr teuer wäre und viel Arbeit in Anspruch nehmen könnte.
> ...



Normalisierung sowie Beziehungen haben viel mit der Verhinderung der Datenredundanz zu tun. In deinem Beispiel wird das nicht so richtig klar, für mich zumindest.


----------



## prashanna (26. Jan 2012)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> In deinem Beispiel würde der Kunde die Bücher vom Bibliothekar erhalten oder ihm neue, geänderte Bücher geben. Der Kunde geht nie direkt an die Daten ran.
> 
> Normalisierung sowie Beziehungen haben viel mit der Verhinderung der Datenredundanz zu tun. In deinem Beispiel wird das nicht so richtig klar, für mich zumindest.




Ja stimmt. Danke, werde es noch korrigieren.


----------

